# Грыжа L5-S1, абсолютный стеноз. Надо оперировать?



## Марона (27 Мар 2017)

Помогите пожалуйста принять решение.
Все началось 3 недели назад,я упала на мокром полу.и начались боли в первый день еще могла ходить,делали укол наклофена.
В больнице сказали т.к. перелома нет,то это растяжение мышц и ишиаз.
Со второго дня боль была ужасной,капали л лизин,магнезию,лазикс,спазмалгон.кололи мидокалм и др.
Блокада платифилином тоже.
Через неделю стала ходить.
Сделали мрт, нейрохирург сказал надо оперировать и не тянуть.что подскажете?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Мар 2017)

Невозможно посмотреть снимки.


----------



## Марона (27 Мар 2017)




----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2017)

@Марона, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Мар 2017)

Сейчас что беспокоит?


----------



## Марона (28 Мар 2017)

Онемение мизинца на левой ноге,напряжение икроножной мышцы на левой ноге и легкое онемение правой руки.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Мар 2017)

Обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## Марона (25 Апр 2017)

Провели операцию 6 апреля,убрали секвестрированую грыжу и диск заменили на поясничный кейдж.
потихоньку хожу,боли не сильные,ношу корсет.но,онемение мизинца и безымянного пальца ноги пока осталось.икроножная мышца левой ноги напряжена.чтобы с этим поделать.


----------



## конст2013 (25 Апр 2017)

Марона написал(а):


> Провели операцию 6 апреля,убрали секвестрированую грыжу и диск заменили на поясничный кейдж.
> потихоньку хожу,боли не сильные,ношу корсет.но,онемение мизинца и безымянного пальца ноги пока осталось.икроножная мышца левой ноги напряжена.чтобы с этим поделать.


На чём основывалось вами решение об операции, ведь доктор Воротынцев предложил вам попробовать консервативное лечение?


----------



## Марона (25 Апр 2017)

Абсолютный стеноз и секвестрированная грыжа,кот на 2/3 перекрывала канал на диске ьыло видно как грыжа сдавливала нерв и могла сползти ниже.

Сидеть и ждать когда откажут ноги,т.е. жить со страхом незахотела.


----------



## конст2013 (25 Апр 2017)

Марона написал(а):


> Абсолютный стеноз и секвестрированная грыжа,кот на 2/3 перекрывала канал на диске ьыло видно как грыжа сдавливала нерв и могла сползти ниже.
> 
> Сидеть и ждать когда откажут ноги,т.е. жить со страхом незахотела.


Так непонятно был ли эффект от консервативной терапии!?


----------



## Cant (25 Апр 2017)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Так непонятно был ли эффект от консервативной терапии!?


К чему эти вопросы? Человек уже сделал операцию, назад не отмотаешь. Это ее выбор. Теперь нужно только помочь восстановиться, а не допрашивать, почему и зачем.
Марона, все будет хорошо!


----------



## Марона (25 Апр 2017)

Был,но секвестр это вопрос времени(мое мнение)
Я понимаю что в более поздние сроки и возрасте,могут не делать операцию по возрасту и восстанавливаться лучше когда случай еще не черезчур запущен.
Это все я поняла в отделении,когда пообщалась с др.пациентами и теми кто уже перенес и успешно живет уже несколько лет с кейджем.

@Cant, спасибо за поддержку!

Я не верю что грыжи рассасываются,оперировать или нет дело личное.
но я исходила из того что надо устранить причину,пока еще не запущено,а после заниматься восстановлением и беречься.морально мне полегчало что ее нет.а что потом время покажет,отпишусь.


----------



## Rodriges (25 Апр 2017)

Вы меня извините но делать операцию на случай а вдруг не очень как бы нормально, операцию делают по показаниям по абсолютным 

@Марона, ну дай бог чтоб имплант помог и "зуб" опять не выпал. Желаю вам добра.


----------



## Марона (25 Апр 2017)

В моем случае показания были,я не советую делать на случай.я за то что если показания действительно есть,то не надо тянуть.
я сама очень боялась и сейчас есть есть риск что онемение 2 пальцев ноги не пройдет.
Я никого не призываю,я конкретно о своем случае,вы меня не правильно поняли видимо.


----------



## Cant (25 Апр 2017)

У каждого свои показания, и свое отношение. Девушка смелее оказалась, так бывает, и хирург настойчивый, наверное))
У меня онемение прошло, было на передней части голени, не сильное. После операции 6 недель. Только ЛФК, массаж, да еще магнит на ноги 10 сеансов


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2017)

@Марона, теперь важно правильно восстановиться после операции.
Всё будет хорошо!
Посмотрите эти рекомендации, пожалуйста.
Ваш врач рекомендовал Вам послеоперационный комплекс ЛФК?


----------



## Марона (2 Май 2017)

Мне сказали при ходьбе высоко поднимать колени и ходить с пятки на носок.
также:
1. Нейромидин 1×3р-1 мес
2.мелоксикам 1т×1 или 2 р
3.р.никотиновой к-ты
массаж икроножной мышцы.
пока неособо помогает,боли не сильные,но икроножная мышца сильно постоянно напряжена и онемение мизинца левой ноги так и остается.
хотя онемение и напряжение появилось после падения за 2 недели до операции.
переживаю что не пройдет.

Операцию сделали 6 апреля,через неделю уже месяц после операции.
правда в области ягодицы перестало болеть.


----------



## Марона (6 Май 2017)

Боль в ноге достала уже и онемение мизинца и наружной пов.стопы и слабость.массаж не помогает.боль при пальпации икооножной мышцы.невропатолог говорит делать упражнения и что мышцу можно натренировать-все делаю,но пока нет результата.может нерв отмер?незнаю может быть такое?


----------



## Cant (6 Май 2017)

www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Это читали? Про поведение после операции. И упражнения после операции.
Не надо переживать и думать про отмерший нерв, надо заниматься собой, только делать это правильно. Я не заметил, в какой именно момент, но все как-то прошло. Причем иногда улучшение, иногда ухудшение. Просто живой организм, заживает , и бывает что с временными сложностями. Главное, помочь организму восстановиться правильным поведением. И все будет хорошо!


----------



## La murr (7 Май 2017)

@Марона, жалобы на дискомфорт и даже боли в икроножных мышцах предъявляет б*о*льшая часть прооперированных.
Это пройдёт, но ждать, бездействуя, не стоит.
Посмотрите комплекс упражнений на сайте доктора Ступина.


----------



## La murr (7 Май 2017)

@Марона, жалобы на дискомфорт и даже боли в икроножных мышцах предъявляет б*о*льшая часть прооперированных.
Это пройдёт, но ждать, бездействуя, не стоит.
Посмотрите комплекс упражнений на сайте доктора Ступина.


----------



## Марона (10 Май 2017)

Спасибо за советы, я попробую делать упражнения.


----------



## Марона (22 Сен 2017)

Уже 22 сентября,прошло 5 мес после операции.таблетки не пью,хотя боли есть в районе кресца,к вечеру кажется что болит весь позвоночник,а районе таза при неловком движении шарашит током.
Делала повторное мрт и там сказали что операция прошла хорошо,кейдж установлен четко.но рубец на месте введения кейджа 4 мм и возможно поддавливает на нерв.повторная операция не нужна,а консервативное лечение.только мне наш невропатолог назначила только р-р алоэ и р-р плазмол через день и все.
Онемение ноги меньше,но есть и наклониться вперед не получается нормально.


----------

